# Stable Results



## sersalpha (Aug 27, 2004)

*Post your stable results*

I'd be interested to see detailed accounts of stable overclocks

I ask that you state (somewhere) your:
1) Card make
2) Stock core and memory speeds
3) Overclocked core and memory speeds
4) CPU/FSB/AGP BUS speed & voltages
5) ATITool version
6) How many seconds the overclocked speed is stable for
7) Testing methodology
8) Cooling method/equipment

My Stable Results:
1) Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro Atlantis 128MB
2) 378.00/337.50
3) 470.25/371.25
4) all stock: 3000+@2.17GHz/166MHz/66MHz
5) 0.0.20
6) 7200
7) _Find Max Core_ for 7200 seconds, then _Find Max Mem_ for 7200 seconds, then _Scan for Artifacts_ for 7200 seconds.
8) see signature


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 27, 2004)

1)Sapphire 9800 Pro
2)378/337.5
3)410.06/374.82 - I have one of the worst OCing 9800 cores in the world!
4)Athlon 2500 XP-Mobile @2519mhz(219x11.5)
5)Most recent .22 beta of ATITool
6)7200
7)Tested during the afternoon(86F room temp during testing) with 6x AA and 16x Trilinear AF
8)Heatsink off a rev 2 Vga Silencer lapped to 1500 grit with a TT Smartfan 2 and AS 5, Vantec fan card below, 120mm 2600rpm YS-Tech fan on a Zalman bracket blowing from the side. These ramsinks http://www.bestbyteinc.com/prodinfo.asp?number=HSK-MEM-GRS&variation=&aitem=7&mitem=21 ,affixed with thermal tape


----------

